# coker creek tn nugget



## oldman (Dec 20, 2010)

found this in coker creek near the hiwassee river


----------



## skeeter629 (Dec 20, 2010)

That is a very nice nugget you have there.


----------



## jeneje (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice nugget, I live less then ten mile from coker creek I must go and investagate this.lol


----------



## Scratch (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice nugget! How'd you find it? Sluice, detector, dredge...?


----------



## oldman (May 13, 2011)

hi was pumping with a gold n sand hand pump saw the nugget in the hole after the water cleared up


----------



## Irons (May 14, 2011)

jeneje said:


> Nice nugget, I live less then ten mile from coker creek I must go and investagate this.lol



Start here:

http://tngold.com/


----------



## AndyWilliams (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey! Where's my chance to be a superstar? It was right here!!


----------

